# Tissot le locle. Buy or not?



## Stukeren (Oct 1, 2012)

I am on the look out for a new watch to go with my suit, and i have been looking a lot on this :Tissot T-Classic Automatic Le Locle T41.1.423.33 Mens Watch

I quite like its looks, workhorse of a movement, and the finish (aspecialy the back)

I have an arrangement with creation watches that they will sell me the watch cheaper than normal since they screwed up my last order.

So, what do you think of the watch! Anny good? Does it go nicely with a suit?

Sorry for bad english, i am from norway.


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

very nice, dont know the specific one but got a Tissot PRC200 a couple of weeks ago and love it so brand wise good choice


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

The Le Locle is a beautiful watch. I have one (white dial on black strap) and love it. Go for it, you will not be disappointed. I bought mine at an AD and fell in love with it when I saw it. The case back is stunning.


----------



## effers (Sep 19, 2012)

I would say go for it.

I got the Le Locle with power dial and SS bracelet. Recently switched it out to a deBeer sport strap and I think it really completes the look. SS for work/leather strap for play.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

I believe there are few watches in this class (Dress, Swiss-ETA, Sapphire, Reputable Brand) that can match the Le Locle on value-for-money


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Definitely buy it. It's a lovely watch for it's price point (even at MSRP).

I bought mine, black dial dial/steel bracelet over 8 months ago.Haven't regretted it.


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

Yup! Go for it. I've been looking at that Le Locle too. However, I need to calm down ... I went nut and bought 3 Tissots in 3 months :roll:

There are two Le Locle, one is COSC-certified:
Tissot Men's Le Locle Automatic COSC Silver Classic Watch

the other is not:
Tissot Le Locle Men's Silver Automatic Classic Watch

Not sure why the COSC-certified does not feature the roman numbering which looks better in my opinion.


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

I got mine at the end of september, the watch is a absolute stunner.

In my opinion the most beautifull dress watch in the world under 500 euros.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Astragoth said:


> View attachment 838240
> 
> 
> I got mine at the end of september, the watch is a absolute stunner.
> ...


Good to see I am not the only one with the bracelet. The bracelet it self adds a lot of beauty to the already amazing watch.


----------



## DesertGoon (Apr 28, 2012)

Stukeren said:


> I am on the look out for a new watch to go with my suit, and i have been looking a lot on this :Tissot T-Classic Automatic Le Locle T41.1.423.33 Mens Watch
> 
> I quite like its looks, workhorse of a movement, and the finish (aspecialy the back)
> 
> ...


i would say go for a le locle! :-! i would like to get one myself but haven't had a budget for it yet. :-x btw, the price from creationwatches is fairly low at 48% discount. are they (the seller) real...? :think:


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Good to see I am not the only one with the bracelet. The bracelet it self adds a lot of beauty to the already amazing watch.


This is not a coincidence: it was your youtube review that was one of the deciding factors in buying the watch. Thx a lot for it!

Tissot Le Locle Black Dial T41.1.483.53 Quick Review - YouTube


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Astragoth said:


> This is not a coincidence: it was your youtube review that was one of the deciding factors in buying the watch. Thx a lot for it!
> 
> Tissot Le Locle Black Dial T41.1.483.53 Quick Review - YouTube


Ah good to see my video helped a purchaser!
You bet.


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Ah good to see my video helped a purchaser!
> You bet.


Thanks for posting the video. If I buy one, it will be with bracelet too ;-)


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The Hamilton Valiant is also a good choice.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

usa said:


> Thanks for posting the video. If I buy one, it will be with bracelet too ;-)


Just remember to post pictures if you decide to buy one!


----------



## DesertGoon (Apr 28, 2012)

le locle power reserve watch is also nice. b-)


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a very dressy watch. One of the two I wear more often in my office...
And for less than $ 500 it's really a good buy!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Enoran said:


> I believe there are few watches in this class (Dress, Swiss-ETA, Sapphire, Reputable Brand) that can match the Le Locle on value-for-money


I bought this very model TODAY and absolutely LOVE it! It is definitely a BUY!! I usually do not go below 42mm, but this watch was so stunning I broke my own rule and went with this 40mm beauty!


----------



## sinjin (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys, talk about Johnny come lately....i have purchased a Tissot le lockle from "Lady Sunglasses and watches". The pics look genuine on there web site but after reading the forums i really should have done a lot more reading before i hit the buy button...
I have written to them twice now asking for info about the watch....mind you i wrote to them after i hit the buy button asking about the watch. I normally do my home work much more thoroughly usually, but, on this occasion i feel i have D/head in large print across my forehead, Maybe it will be genuine i don't know but reading the forum i really didn't suspect fakes were so common.
I have tried to cancel the order through Paypal but they say the process has started so tough luck....well just have to wait and see.


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

Sinjin, hope you sort this matter out.
Paypal are very good at looking after buyers so you shouldn't have any issues getting your money back if it turns out it's fake. They can take the money from the sellers account without their consent so I wouldn't worry too much.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't recommend this watch enough as I nearly bought it myself but ended up getting the model prior to it... overall a great watch with a great movement at an unbeatable price 

Here's mine.









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Animated AL (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like a really nice watch. I'd probably put on a brown leather strap for daily wear.


----------



## sinjin (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the support....as i'm now taken by this watch where can you buy the real deal at a reasonble price?? Is the only option to go to the Tissot site and go through there resellers?



dkennyken said:


> Sinjin, hope you sort this matter out.
> Paypal are very good at looking after buyers so you shouldn't have any issues getting your money back if it turns out it's fake. They can take the money from the sellers account without their consent so I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

Tissot site will show you where your nearest retailers are but you could probably get a Le locle on here in the sales section, I've bought from here before and can highly recommend it.

You also have Ebay although be very careful to do your research if buying from there. Ask lots of questions and get plenty of extra pictures.

I bought mine second hand with box, papers and original reciept.

Hope I've helped. 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

Also Goldsmiths have a sale on at the minute and so do earnest jones so it's worth having a look on their websites, they are doing some very good deals with great savings to be had. As much as half price on some Tissots.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

sinjin said:


> Thanks for the support....as i'm now taken by this watch where can you buy the real deal at a reasonble price?? Is the only option to go to the Tissot site and go through there resellers?


How did you do sinjin, did you manage to get your money back?

And did you end up getting a genuine le locle? 
If you did post some pics up so we can take a look.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

